# A final resting place



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A final resting place for the haunter in your life.










An urn shaped like a ghost. Anna Marinenko's Ghost Urn



> Part Tupperware, part spaceship, part tchochke, part reliquary, this urn arrives with an instant familiarity that makes it seem like it's always been with us.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

How lovely.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

An interesting idea but I plan on having a viking funeral


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool. They could also paint them and make them look like the Pac Man and Ms. Pac Man ghosties.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

My first thought was the little scrubbing bubbles guys.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with Vlad on this one. Accidentally leave an urn like that in the bathroom, and someone is bound to mistake it for a container of scouring powder and try to clean the sink with your remains.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Makes me think of the Canadian characters in South Park.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Whatever kind of urn I get, it's lid is totally going to be welded on!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope someone puts my ashes in a NesQuick container it places it on a shelf in the supermarket. That way I can live on inside somebody elses body.


----------

